# Sticky  Linux Desktop Screenshots [Only]



## hal8000

This thread will be used to show linux desktop images. To save space, compress them as jpg or png and feel free to add comments about Icon Sets, Fonts used and any customisations.

The images can be clicked to zoom, and dont forget to mention which distribution you
are using.


----------



## hal8000

*XFCE4*

Steve's beautiful looking XFCE4

Distro: Linux Mint Debian XFCE4
Icon set: OSDark-Blue
Theme: Smarald Black (Emerald Theme with Compiz Window Manager)
Mouse Theme: ATER_Blue


----------



## hal8000

*KDE4.5*

KDE4.5 on PCLinux with XMMS and VU Meter Plugin, XMMS2, H20 fonts and a slightly enlarged recycle bin.


----------



## SteveThePirate

Very nice i like the enlarged trash can! Its different but i like it makes it harder to miss:lol:, what a good idea by the way, we should sticky this as it's a good idea to show everyone what you can do with the different desktop environments.


----------



## hal8000

Stev, glad you like it, your XFCE is post 2, add some detail about your icon set used if you like.
I have a large trashcan because, I make a lot of rubbish :whistling:


----------



## hal8000

*Compiz Cube KDE PCLinux*

Here is the Compiz cube that everybody likes to show.
This time ist with KDE4.6.5 on PClinux.

Different applications, icons, widgits can be run in a different
desktop, you can have up to 16 desktops in KDE, though
I tend to stick to two.


----------



## hal8000

*Enlightenment E17*

Enlightenment E17 with wood theme run on PCLOS.
Two shelves, flame module and penguin module are loaded.
The Eterm is running htop.


----------



## SteveThePirate

Very nice, I've only tried enlightenment a few times but I think it is the most impressive of the window managers in terms of functionality and eye-candy.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne

It's a simple clean desktop  Because I don't know anything much yet 

Ubuntu 12.04
Ambience Theme
Panel transparency 99%
Desktop Icons off
Ubuntu mono light icons set.
Docky


----------



## SteveThePirate

It's Simple and clean, very nice. Remember those tutorials I made and linked you to if you want to add any oomph to it :grin:


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne

SteveThePirate said:


> It's Simple and clean, very nice. Remember those tutorials I made and linked you to if you want to add any oomph to it :grin:


Yeash sure, ofcourse ^^ I already kept the links in my bookmarks ^^ and trying to learn more how to customize it as well as to learn more about linux ^^


----------



## SteveThePirate

Here's why I've fell in love with the Xfce Desktop. this is Phinx (PCLinuxOS-Xfce) on My Desktop as opposed to the Linux Mint Debian Xfce I posted Earlier which was on my Netbook.

Distro: Phinx XFCE4
Icon Theme: Malys-Uniblack
Desktop Theme: Phinx Chalk (No Compiz Themes Needed :grin
Mouse Theme: Phinx's Default Wonderland Theme (Though you can't see it on the screenie)


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne

I envy Steve's terminal 
Here is mine, A little Improvement. Just a little 
Desktop 1
Ubuntu 12.04
Malys Universal gtk theme
Elementary Icons set
Cursor theme DBZ-black
Docky

Desktop 2
Linux Mint 12
Malys Universal gtk theme
Gnome-wise Icons set
Cursor theme DBZ-black


----------



## SteveThePirate

Nice one G. I especially like the Ubuntu one it's a very tidy and handsome desktop.


----------



## SteveThePirate

This is a variant of the Phinx desktop i posted earlier showing a different variation of the theme and icon set.

Distro: Phinx XFCE4
Icon Set: Malys-ex
Theme: Phinx Charcoal?
Mouse Theme: Wonderland


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne

Wow it looks cool ^^ and i love that icon set :3 kinda metro style. 
And thanks


----------



## hal8000

*Unity on Ubuntu 12.04*

Unity on Ubuntu 12.04.
Love it or hate it the dock is consistant on the left hand side.

Also shown is Cairo Dock running bottom centre and MacSlows
Cario-clock top right.
Faenza icons are used.


----------



## hal8000

*Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10)*

Sand, sea... and Emily Scott.
Shown is my custom boot loader for Burg. This is running
on Ubuntu 11.10 and Burg installed in my mbr.

Burg is an alternative to Grub2 featuring custom icons.
I cheated a little, the fancy text is actually part of
some new icons I made.
Burg for Ubuntu:

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Burg


----------



## SteveThePirate

Firstly the 12.04 layout you have is pretty nice and it must be the only time i've thought the faenza icons look good somewhere. Secondly what a boot screen! Not only did i not know you multi booted linux which is something i want to learn to do next but most importantly i commend you for your choice in boot screen backgrounds! 10/10 for that :rofl:


----------



## hal8000

Cheers Steve. Burg follows on from Grub2, but unfortunately, os-prober (the script used to detect and configure other linux systems) can fail at detecting systems installed using grub-legacy. I disable it and manually edit each stanza.


----------



## hal8000

*PCBSD and LXDE Desktop*

This screenshot is PCBSD edition 9 (Isotope).
the desktop is LXDE and shown is the CafeApp and the terminal.
PCBSD is based on FreeBSD. The main differences are the init
scripts and partitioning.
If you thought that linux partitions were hard then there's a new
twist, with BSD a primary partition is split into 8 slices. Still
readable and mountable from linux but not writable.


----------



## SteveThePirate

Ouch, i don't think i'm quite at the level of expertise yet :lol: Nice one hal!


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne

*Gnome 3 Ubuntu 12.04*

After few days of learning  Tried in my pc as live 

Ubuntu 12.04
Gnome 3 Desktop
Gnome Shell theme: Nord
Gtk3 theme: Elementary Luna
Windows Theme: NIX
Cursor: DMZ white
Icons set: Default
Google Chrome Theme: Vivienne Westwood theme
Wallpaper: Elementary Luna Wallpaper pack.


----------



## SteveThePirate

Lookin good G! Was it worth all the tinkering? :grin:


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne

Really it was Steve  \m/ I'm happy that I got this finally  But there's still more left


----------



## SteveThePirate

There always plenty to learn in Linux :grin:


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne

Yes I agree ^^ I have to say I didnt like gnome3  Unity is better than that. For each minimized window you have to bump on screen's corner and then select


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne

Gnome Out, Emerald In

Ubuntu 12.04LTS
Unity
Emerald theme: Menimo
Gtk2 theme: Gaia sprout
Icons: Didn't have time.
Else is default!


----------



## SteveThePirate

One last hurrah from a gnome2 distribution.

OS: Elementary Jupiter Gnome2 with Xfce Power Manager Installed and Movie Player Shown 
Icons: Elementary Dark
Theme: Shiki Brave


----------



## Sproggy

hey Guys ... these screenshots are awesome ... Steve ... thanks for the kind words about Phinx ... i hope she brings you lots of enjoyment ... i have currently packaged up the mate desktop environment for testing ... i will be releasing a phinx mate test iso in the coming weeks ... would be great to see how you can tweak it up


----------



## SteveThePirate

Hi Sproggy! Welcome to TSF! 

Phinx is a fine OS definitely in my list of recommended distributions. I'll look forward to trying it with MATE, that would be interesting indeed and will keep a lookout for that.

Steve


----------



## hal8000

*Afterstep Window Manager*

An older window manager Afterstep has menus that drop down when clicked.
The games menu is shown activated, XMMS in foreground and part of the afterstep
menu is shown.
Afterstep uses "The Wharf" which is similiar to a dock in other window managers.


----------



## hal8000

*Window Maker*

Window maker is another older window manager and uses less resources than Kde
and Gnome3.
"The clip" is used to attach window maker "applets" and launchers. Shown is XMMS with
VUmeter plugin and "NJOY" skin.

Window maker can run kde and gnome apps, this version shown using PClinuxOS.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne

I like the afterstep..it's nice, i hope it can be configured into more beautifully. How to get it?


----------



## hal8000

The easiest way is to use a distribution that includes afterstep in its repositories. Its in PClinux repo's thats way I posted it. You can change theme, though being older anything else like editing menus involves editing config files.

Afterstep home page is below:

AfterStep - Welcome to the Official AfterStep website

You can see all the colour schemes as well.


----------



## SteveThePirate

Ok, So here's one nobody might have expected from me. This one is for the ladies :grin:

I decided to see if i could pinkify the Linux Desktop. So here is a couple of screenies after alot of fiddling around with different themes and the gnome color chooser. (Check out techsupportforum at it's pinkiest :grin

Operating System: Solus OS Eveline (Gnome 2 Debian Based) on my netbook

Icon Theme: Gnome Illustrious

Fonts Used: Gentium Basic for the Panel, URW Gothic L Demi for the Desktop and URW Bookman L Demi Bold for the Window Title

Stay tuned for others I might have planned in the coming days :thumb:


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne

Christ!  
Try on something blue or dark mate 
Btw, solus looks cool in it's default.


----------



## SteveThePirate

Gdn8Melbourne said:


> Christ!
> Try on something blue or dark mate
> Btw, solus looks cool in it's default.


:lol:

Yeah it does but it is a bit boring hence why i decided to experiment with the gnome customization


----------



## hal8000

That desktop looks good in pink. If this was a game of poker, then every hand played here is a winning hand, except Steve Ballmer and Microsoft :whistling:


----------



## SteveThePirate

Y'know i spent that much time on it I still have it set to pink at the moment :rofl: Want to admire the girlyness of my manly netbook for a while :lol:


----------



## hal8000

*Common Desktop Environment (CDE)*

This is one of the first window managers I used when I first migrated to Linux back in 1999. It is still available and commonly available on Solaris machines. The link below shows how the desktop can look with a little customisation:

http://linuxgazette.net/issue88/misc/jenkins/ScreenShot.jpg

CDE is a little older, and not as popular as other desktops.
For anyone wanting to know more, the following links have more specific details:

Fonts for the Common Desktop Environment (or: How To Alias Your Fonts) LG #88

Guide to CDE:

The Common Desktop Environment


----------



## SteveThePirate

Wow it looks so old school, kinda Windows 95ish lookin :lol:


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne

Haha Ubuntu in my pc finally :3 The current look. I call it The Darkroom. :beerchug:

Ubuntu 12.04
Gtk ~ Ambiance Dark

I'm glad I can give my pc a name :dance:


----------



## SteveThePirate

Nice one G!


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne

:thanx::beerchug:


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne

Ubuntu 12.04
Ambiance Chameleon gtk
Covergloobus
Conky
I forgot to keep the links of the covergloobus and conky config :facepalm:


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne

My Fabulous Burg boot screen :3
All credits go to Hal. He's a genius 
Sorry I've some unusual modification in resolution. So in burg-emu, it didn't fit fully.


----------



## SteveThePirate

Retro Xubuntu 12.04 which i name "Some Extra Life" :grin:

Made it old skool gamer style

Theme: Albatross
Icons: Default Xfce4 Dark
Fonts: Press Start 2P(Desktop and Window) GamerGirl(Terminal and Clock)
Panel: Custom made creation
Start Button: The 1up mushroom from Super Mario :lol:


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne

Loooove it \m/:thumb:


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne

Ubuntu 12.04
GTk3 NIX
NitruxOs icons.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne

Another ^^ with conky and covergloobus


----------



## SteveThePirate

I like the wallpaper, it's pretty and full of happiness that it deserves a powerpuff girl







lol


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne

bwahaha  I like this wall too  It's pretty minimalistic and less distracting.


----------



## TheMiner

*Kubuntu*

Figured I would go ahead and show off my clutter too.........I multi task a bit.

This particular boot is Kubuntu,...with just about every other imaginable OS running as a VM Machine at one point or another. 

Not a fan of Unity and therefore do not use it. 

Typical day,...Watching The Avengers,..testing configurations of various pieces of software for compatibility, security and stability and giving out advice where I can.


----------



## SteveThePirate

Nice one, I'm not a fan of unity either. Gnome2 or Gnome3 with a Gnome2 look and XFCE for me :grin:


----------



## hal8000

Nice layout, I just edited your title so it shows [Kubuntu]


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne

Ubuntu 12.04 *Precise Pangolin*
Awoken icons 
Gtk theme Gnomish Grey
Conky
Wallpaper Ubuntu 12.10's Blue Dandelion from OMG! Ubuntu 12 New Wallpapers Land in Ubuntu 12.10 | OMG! Ubuntu!


----------



## hal8000

*Knoppix 7.04 Live Mode*

Just burnt Knoppix 7.04 on CD, instantly configured my ATI card with Radeon driver and surprisingly Compiz Fusion. Display shows compiz cube, Iceweasel browser, and LXDE desktop.


----------



## hal8000

*Ubuntu 12.10 Quantel Quetzal*

Ubuntu Quantel (12.10) in Live Mode. Some very nice and presentable looking icons and fonts in this edition. Some contreversial features including the ability to work with UEFI secure boot.
A more detailed on Zdnet:
Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) review | ZDNet


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne

They have new fonts in it too? what are they? can you tell me?  I'll have them in my 12.04 :grin:


----------



## hal8000

*My 7.3 second boot chart with Arch Linux and SystemD*

The screen plot shows what can be acheived with a little tweaking, a 7.3second boot time or 7340ms boot with Arch Linux, a SATA II hard drive and
some tweaking.

If you think thats fast, some of the other "Archers" have fine tuned to under 2 seconds with a solid state drive (SSD). The downside is this is not a beginners distro and one of the hardest to use. You need a minimum of 6 months at the console before you should even consider installing Arch.


----------



## Rbbt

ArchLinux + KDE + Conky + Conkywx  

Dock: CairoDock
Desktop Theme: Gaia10
Icons: Reflektions
Font: Aller
Window Decoration: Oxygen
Widget Style: Bespin



Code:


[[email protected] ~]$ systemd-analyze
Startup finished in 2243ms (kernel) + 5416ms (userspace) = 7660ms
[[email protected] ~]$ systemd-analyze blame
  1827ms NetworkManager.service
   927ms systemd-vconsole-setup.service
   909ms systemd-logind.service
   730ms media-archive.mount
   435ms media-win7.mount
   356ms console-kit-log-system-start.service
   323ms systemd-remount-fs.service
   286ms systemd-sysctl.service
   276ms dev-hugepages.mount
   269ms tmp.mount
   266ms sys-kernel-debug.mount
   263ms systemd-udevd.service
   156ms wpa_supplicant.service
   120ms systemd-udev-trigger.service
   119ms systemd-tmpfiles-setup.service
    81ms upower.service
    70ms console-kit-daemon.service
    51ms dev-mqueue.mount
    44ms systemd-user-sessions.service
    23ms udisks.service
     1ms proc-sys-fs-binfmt_misc.mount
[[email protected] ~]$


----------



## hal8000

Most impressive screenshots and a 7.6 second boot as well !


----------



## Rbbt

Thank you @hal8000


----------



## hal8000

All on a SATA II hard drive as well. Did you use Arch stock kernel or compile your own?
You would probably boot in about 2 or 3 seconds with an SSD.

I got my boot under 10 seconds, by assigning a static network address and disabling staggered spin up of my two hard drives by appending

libahci.ignore_sss=1

to my kernel boot time.


----------



## Rbbt

With SSD it will probably 2 seconds  But with HDD 7-8 is fine for now  

Now I have only one HDD so I think it wont work for me, but I am waiting for the December release this time I will disable all the services that I don't need


----------



## Rbbt

Screenshots from new installation  This time I use orginal panel as a dock instead of Cairodock, and change theme colors  

I removed Network manager and decided to use dhcpcd.service and here is the result  dhcpcd.service starts in 150-250 ms  



> systemd-analyze
> Startup finished in 2191ms (kernel) + 4511ms (userspace) = 6703ms


----------



## SteveThePirate

Another sexy lookin desktop you have. I'm liking the Arch look :grin:


----------



## Rbbt

Thank you Steve :grin::grin: Arch is simple, elegant, sexy and very addictive :devil:


----------



## pdforu

IT is Simple and clean desktop. I use Ubuntu 12.04 and I use later this one.


----------



## Rbbt

ArchLinux + KDE 4.9.5 + Conky + Conkywx + Bespin


----------



## hal8000

*Unity with Unsettings (Ubuntu 12.10)*

If you miss having the Trashcan and Icons on your desktop, hate having to press Alt for menues to appear on the top, dislike having Amazon results appearing when you search for apps in the software centre and cannot hide the launcher then "Unsettings" is for you.

Open the terminal and type each line:


sudo add-apt-repository ppa:diesch/testing
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install unsettings


Unsettings will appear under System settings and you can tweak away to your hearts content. This screenshot shows a large Trashcan (well I make some large errors), the nautilus file manager with /home folder and menues under titlebar, not the panel.

The launcher is still available and can be hidden some non GTK apps menu still appears on top panel after pressing Alt, but overall Unsettings is a great app.


----------



## SteveThePirate

OS: Linux Mint 14 64-bit Cinnamon Edition 

Picture 1 shows the shexy cinnamon desktop start menu with the terminal running the very useful htop program which shows system resources, which programs and tasks are running and the ability to kill them.

Screen 2 shows the cool cover flow alt-tab extension as a bit of eye candy when your alt-tabbing it through your open windows.....as you do :grin:


----------



## apokatastasis

Another Arch user here. My window manager of choice is dwm, though I also had a pretty good openbox configuration on my debian box. As you can tell, I haven't really done much as far as graphical enhancements, and I really don't care so much for eye candy, but hell if it hasn't taken a lot of work to get this distro and window manager working exactly how I want it (although I am still trying to divine how systemd works, hahaha). I'm not much of a fan of fully-featured desktop environments either, just give me X and a window manager or even just TTY. 

I really want to try out Gentoo or FreeBSD sometime but for now I think I still like debian the best.


----------



## tdb




----------



## Babbzzz

Hey guys!

I've been wanting to post here for a while now, I had no idea how you guys did this stuff. But, now I've made my first Conky based theme. It wasn't completely my own. I got it as a theme, but I did quite a bit of work on it to get it right. The theme was called Infinity, maybe you might know it. It's a start though right?

Here it is:










I'd love to hear from you guys, tips, tricks anything! Suggestions!

I'm loving Linux! I'm loving CrunchBang!

*GitHub: Babbzzz*


----------



## Babbzzz

Rbbt said:


>


God-like!

Awesome!!


----------



## SteveThePirate

That's really cool looking Babbzzz! Very nice indeed


----------



## Babbzzz

Thanks Steve!


----------



## roodap

my gentoo linux shot gnome-2.8 desktop:smile:


----------



## Babbzzz

A neat one. Clean and simple.

Getting Gentoo up and running is where the work is. :grin:


----------



## hal8000

What desktop is that, Gnome 2 or Mate?


----------



## fisheater

Eyecandy is not my thing, so it's simple and appeals to me. FTR.
BTW, tdb, that leaf reminds me of Unity Linux









Desktop: http://imageshack.com/a/img841/1402/qc7m.png


----------



## roodap

hal8000 said:


> What desktop is that, Gnome 2 or Mate?


it is gnome 2
i have xfce4 icewm and lxde also :smile:


----------



## SteveThePirate

My KDE desktop (I finally started to use this desktop)
OpenSuse 13.1
Dual Monitors By the way (coz that's how i roll :grin


----------



## SteveThePirate

The BURG bootloader - Finally got round to installing it and customising it.


----------



## tdb

*Re: KDE4.5*



hal8000 said:


> KDE4.5 on PCLinux with XMMS and VU Meter Plugin, XMMS2, H20 fonts and a slightly enlarged recycle bin.



That's nice. 

These beatiful desktops are inspired me to get a little creative with my plain jane desktops.


----------



## SteveThePirate

Its fun as well. My kde desktop above didn't require much tweaking either which is a bonus. Tje bootloader itself required a bit of time to customise. I had to download a custom theme from deviant art then change the background and the remove the excess burg entries before i was happy


----------



## hal8000

*Ubuntu 14.04 (Ubuntu Gnome Fallback Desktop not Unity)*

Ubuntu 14.04 64bit
Nothing special here just the standard Gnome Fallback session available after running
sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
Chrome Browser and htop in background. Note that the top panel now uses Alt+Win+right click to move, resize and edit items.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne

*Simple Precise Revamped*

Simply revamped the Precise a bit.

GnomishGrey window theme. 
Blumix gtk theme
Moca-icon-theme
Faba panel icon set
Trusty default Wallpaper.
Simple.
I was a fan of conky widgets, but I don't use anymore.


----------



## SteveThePirate

nice one guys. both looking nice for Ubuntu :grin:


----------



## jo-briggs

I like a minimalist desk-top. I use a photograph I took from the 5th floor of the Royal Festival Hall in London. 

2 Girls, 1 bike, heading home...


----------



## SteveThePirate

Yup. Zorin is pretty good for a simple desktop experience. Certainly the easiest desktop OS for the windows to linux transition. Nice one.


----------



## BosPatrollie

Jo-briggs - I like that. Clean, easy-going, uncluttered ... have to love it!


----------



## Matt D. NickL

That pink desktop is a real eye catcher. I almost want to try something like that now


----------



## Matt D. NickL

Xubuntu 14.04's stock layout. I only changed the wallpaper and you can't see it because there aren't any at the moment (I only put stuff on the desktop when I'm working with it, then I move it to a proper directory or delete it) but I made the icons smaller. Along with the text, everything is fine print almost. I keep it as generic as possible so I stay productive

I'm sitting on my hands waiting for Bodhi to release a stable build based off 14.04, they're almost done. When they do I want to do a minimal install and customize everything. I know how to follow directions and that's about it, but I wanna learn how to really work on custom gui with Bodhi, something I can call my own. I'm going to set it up so it's a bland solid color wall paper and have it where if you want to get anywhere you need to use the mouse or keyboard shortcuts and there'll be no panel or anything like that along with no desktop icons or anything. I can't wait, I'm really excited to get started


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne

Check out this flawless mac theme and Numix circular icon theme!
Numix - Not just yet another theme suite
Zukimac GNOME-Look.org
Ubuntu 14.04.1


----------



## hal8000

*Ubuntu 14.10*

Ubuntu 14.10 Unity Desktop.

Only Firefox and Ubuntu Software Center shown. Interestingly youtube videos just work, I have not installed flashplugin or any codecs yet.

Video driver currently is open source radeon running (and for the first time my ATI HD5770 graphics card fan is running quiet!). This is the first desktop to run Mir ( Ubuntu replacement for the X window system).


----------



## Matt D. NickL

*Re: Ubuntu 14.10*



hal8000 said:


> Ubuntu 14.10 Unity Desktop.
> 
> Interestingly youtube videos just work, I have not installed flashplugin or any codecs yet.


I think the browser supports HTML5 for most youtube videos :smile:


----------



## Babbzzz

Nothing much. 

Who doesn't like a little colour once in a while? A trip back to childhood. I just used the Numix Icon theme here and a nice little wallpaper.


----------



## hal8000

*Mint 17,1 KDE*

Mint 17.1 Rebecca, nothing special with H2O and OSX-Nostalgia icons mix


----------



## hal8000

*Android 4.2.2 x86*

The Android open source project has been porting Android for x86 hardware. To run you need a laptop with compatible hardware. The HCL is a little sketchy, but works fine on my
Acer aspire 5734Z laptop, Intel GMA4500 Graphics Chipset and Intel T4500 dual core processor. More install details at projects homepage below:

Android-x86 - Porting Android to x86

The good news is that some Android apps work. However some apps will insist on using screen rotation (ideal for tablet or phone) but not so useful for laptop hardware. Screen rotation can be disabled but some apps will only run in portrait mode not landscape.

You need a spare primary partition and can be formatted as ext2/3 or vfat or ntfs. Multi boot with Windows/Android/Linux/FreeBSD is also possible if you use grub2 from a linux partition.


----------



## Ererer

Ubuntu 14.04, Unity, Ubuntu Touch Theme, Ultra-Flat Icons (all start with a "u":smile


----------



## hal8000

*Mint 17,3 Colour Console*

Mint 17.3 who says the terminal has to be one colour?
grc installed with colour schemes for ping, dig and a host of other
command commands. the right hand console shows kernel
messages piped through ccze


----------



## xendistar

This is my SoldyX 64bit EE Desktop


----------



## hal8000

*Ubuntu 16.04LTS Unity*

Ubunty 16.04LTS, Conky with Gotham theme and Moka Icons


----------



## Babbzzz

Nice on hal.

My new Majaro installation. Haven't got the time to spruce it up yet. It's XFCE.


----------



## tdb

*Mint Mate' 17.3*


----------



## hal8000

*Manjaro Deepin*

My new Manjaro Deepin desktop.
The deepin desktop has its own deepin dock (bottom) and on the right is cairo dock. Deepin desktop has independent wallpapers for each desktop, icons are allowed on the desktop and all in all its pretty fast.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne

Deepin has taken Linux environment to new level.


----------



## JackDidley




----------

